# Please help...is she preggo?



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

We can't tell if she's pregnant but there's a big chance she could be? We adopted her from a very sweet lady that had her in with a buck. She wasn't sure if they mated because she had never seen Cloe go into heat? Cloe will be 1 years old on October 8 and we got her in August​I'll post pictures if I can figure out how? Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like she is building an udder. More than likely she is pregnant and due within a month.


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Here are pictures from 3 weeks ago..


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

I totally appreciate the help because I am very new to goats. I will start reading up on how to handle a pregnancy...so nervous but super excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to see everything at that angle but she does look pregnant. Definitely read threads on here. Good luck!


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks...here's some more pictures of my other babies and the beautiful barn my father built for my goats/sheep...life is good! Thanks again for the great news


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Very new to this thread posting stuff? Lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She looks bred to me.

Pretty goats. Are those Katahdin sheep?


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the information and compliment Those are American black belly sheep. I'm new to both so I was just starting to learn how to care for them. Now I'm faced with a pregnancy? I'm not sure about anything? Lol I just keep doing as much reading as possible and setting up a kidding kit. Just very nervous:/ I have a household full of animal, but I have never breed anything else besides myself lol


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

I took more pictures today and found some white crusty stuff around her vulva?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All female animals have discharge from their vulva, totally normal. You will probably notice it more and more now that you are watching her back end!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on your probably preggo doe! Your herd is beautiful! I like all the colors...
Life is indeed good!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's replies because I feel like I'm losing my mind? I'm obsessed with...is she pregnant or not:shrug: and if so? Then when is it coming? I believe I felt a baby this morning and this evening when I feed them or maybe it's all in my head? Either way I'm more excited about this whole situation then I was with my four pregnancy I took more pictures this morning and all I can do know is ray:


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's the pictures and please let me know what you guys think?


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry for all the pictures, but l can't stop myself. My husband officially thinks I'm ready for the padded room lol I wanted to also post a picture of her pretty face..since I have violated her with all the butt shots:/


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks like you are going to be having kids pretty soon 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

YIPPEE I hope so Samantha fingers X but here's my big ? 
What is soon? I am ready to sleep in the bar with her lol do you think she should be in her kidding pen already?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

In my opinion I would keep a close eye on her udder. She's already got a good one started. I would think you have about 3-4 weeks left but with her being an FF you won't know for sure. They can change at the last minute. Watch for her udder to get tight and shiny and she will pass an amber colored goo from her vulva (that's the mucus plugs) once she passes that keep your eye out for babies!!! 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

My rule of thumb for watching my mommas is this

When they lay down it looks like someone has shoved a water balloon just under their tale and around their top hips you will have a baby on the ground in less than two days. When you see this bulge and feel it, it is just like a water balloon because that is exactly what it is. The baby has moved into position!!!

Prayers for happy and healthy kidding!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

OGYC_Laura said:


> My rule of thumb for watching my mommas is this
> 
> When they lay down it looks like someone has shoved a water balloon just under their tale and around their top hips you will have a baby on the ground in less than two days. When you see this bulge and feel it, it is just like a water balloon because that is exactly what it is. The baby has moved into position!!!
> 
> Prayers for happy and healthy kidding!!


I have does due in late October early November, I will watch for that!

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

O.k..that's pretty what I have been doing. It's so hard not have an approximate due date. Especially when this is my first kidding:/ I'm also kinda worried for her because she's young and it's her first as well. I just pray everything goes well because I feel terrible if it doesn't I really appreciate this forum and all the helpful advice! I'm still trying to learn what to feed them? That's a whole other confusing topic? I'm feeding chaffhaye now and nutrena sheep feed but not quite sure how much to give, so meanwhile I have been free feeding hay. Also loose sheep minerals and baking soda. I just put a order in today for copper supliments and vitamin A and selenium gel. Hopefully I have everything covered? Oh I'm going to get a salt block tomorrow I wish I would've been smarter about all of this beforehand.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She looks good. I would just keep feeding her the same things in the same amounts. You may want to back off the grain though sense she is so you and probably in her last month of pregnancy. It will help to keep the baby or babies from possibly being to big. I am only giving my does a cup of fermented grains once a day and about 1/2 lb of alfalfa pellets each. They all have access to pasture and hay 24/7. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

O.k. that makes sense. I totally appreciate the advice and I'll be looking for a water balloon first thing in the early morning good night and happy goat dreams lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks pregnant to me!!


----------



## kimber7575 (Sep 7, 2014)

Good morning everyone 
I wanted to follow up and let everyone know they were correct. We woke up to a beautiful surprise yesterday morning, a healthy doe kid Yippee! Mama and baby are doing great and we couldn't be happier. Thanks again for all the advice. I truly would have been lost without it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

How cute!!! Congrats!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady (Sep 19, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> In my opinion I would keep a close eye on her udder. She's already got a good one started. I would think you have about 3-4 weeks left but with her being an FF you won't know for sure. They can change at the last minute. Watch for her udder to get tight and shiny and she will pass an amber colored goo from her vulva (that's the mucus plugs) once she passes that keep your eye out for babies!!!
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


I feel like this is important for someone who is just learning, so I'm going to note on it.

The mucous plug can come out anywhere between a month pre-kidding and while the doe is kidding. It is off-white and is usually just a small amount...

Amber colored goo is amniotic fluid. Now, this means business. If you see amber colored 'goo' hanging, you should have a kid on the ground within 30 minutes as the kid is just behind this.

Congratulations on the adorable doeling!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So cute!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------

